# States must start deporting illegals themselves.



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 16, 2013)

The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.

According to the constitution all the feds can do re immigration is "To establish a uniform rule of Naturalization".  Everything else is a state matter and states need to say that.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you thank that there stuff up all b-by uwerself?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2013)

SS is fun.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 16, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Did you thank that there stuff up all b-by uwerself?



HAHAHA.  Another non-argument from the board laughingstock.  HAHA

Defeating you is so easy.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> SS is fun.



HAHAHA.  Another loonybird who won't address the issue. Thanks for admitting i'm right.


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 17, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> 
> According to the constitution all the feds can do re immigration is "To establish a uniform rule of Naturalization".  Everything else is a state matter and states need to say that.



Sorry SS.  The bill of rights is not the enumeration of powers of the government.  It is merely a set of restrictions.   See Transcript of the Constitution of the United States - Official Text 
The Congress shall have Power... To provide for the common Defence; To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization; To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions; and To make all Laws which shall be necessary and proper for carrying into Execution the foregoing Powers, and all other Powers vested by this Constitution in the Government of the United States, or in any Department or Officer thereof.

Thus, they own defending our border.  It's pretty clear.  Any they own the laws for becoming a citizen, which is immigration, which is naturalization.


----------



## bianco (Oct 17, 2013)

Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;

Arrests the employers hiring illegals!

Boot the illegals out!   give the jobs to Americans!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y34U07CxVm0]Legal Workers Line Up for Restaurant Jobs After Sheriff Joe Raids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 17, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> ...



So why haven't they been doing their job  on repelling the Mexican Invasion ? And when they fail at that job, then whose job is it ? What if the corruption is so great within them now, that they can't or won't do their job, then whose job is it ?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 17, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> [
> 
> Sorry SS.  The bill of rights is not the enumeration of powers of the government.  It is merely a set of restrictions.   See Transcript of the Constitution of the United States - Official Text
> The Congress shall have Power... To provide for the common Defence; To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization; To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions; and To make all Laws which shall be necessary and proper for carrying into Execution the foregoing Powers, and all other Powers vested by this Constitution in the Government of the United States, or in any Department or Officer thereof.
> ...



Another idiot liberal who says the feds can do anything they want and that's all there is to it.  So explain the tenth amendment.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 17, 2013)

Immigration is a Federal issue as it deals with international issues.

International issues, are under the jurisdiction of the Federal govt.

so...no!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 17, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SS is fun.
> ...



your right?.....we are still waiting over in YOUR thread STATING that Obama sets the postage prices for you to back that up....the board notes that you make a lot of statements that you just cant seem to back up.....


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.
I'm a constitutional conservative - libertarian, liberal only in the classical sense as with the founders of this nation. Calling me a (modern) liberal makes you sound like the idiot, not me.

The stuff I cited above are a partial list of the powers delegated to the United States by the Constitution.  

Note the 10th amendment was pretty much made moot by the subsequent amendments to the constitution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


When have you ever seen our government do anything right?  They only thing it is good at is taxing us, redistributing our wealth to their friends, buying weapons for our enemies, etc.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Immigration is a Federal issue as it deals with international issues.
> 
> International issues, are under the jurisdiction of the Federal govt.
> 
> so...no!!



Hey stupid.  Where does the constitution say any of that?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> [
> 
> Note the 10th amendment was pretty much made moot by the subsequent amendments to the constitution.



HAHAHA.  No, i don't note that.   You're just making stuff up now cuz that's all you can do.  The tenth amendment is death for the federal dictatorship and you know it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





> *Amendment XIV*
> 
> (Ratified July 9, 1868)
> 
> ...



These amendments in combination with the powers previously given to the United States effectively render the states as empty shells having no power whatsoever over the federal government.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's BS.  Those amendments in no way invalidate 10.


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



It is BS.  But nevertheless, they do invalidate the powers the states previously had.  Thus they do in every way imaginable, invalidate 10. 

I'm not sure why you don't understand the plain meaning of these amendments. You are wrong, and the SCOTUS has ruled against your view to many times to count.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



SS really operates out of a hate-filled syndrome fueled by nonsense information.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

RMK administers a slap down to SS.

One can argue whether the latter amendments should exist, not that they affect the interpretation of the Constitution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> RMK administers a slap down to SS.
> 
> One can argue whether the latter amendments should exist, not that they affect the interpretation of the Constitution.



It wasn't intended as as slap down.  More a, I wish you were right to SS...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Nonsense info?....shit this jerk makes statements like they are facts and when asked to back them up he does a Tango unlike any seen anywhere to distance himself as far as possible from the question,then tries to change the subject by TRYING to call you out on something....dishonesty at its finest....


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 18, 2013)

bianco said:


> Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;
> 
> Arrests the employers hiring illegals!
> 
> ...



Confiscate the property of any business that hires them.   Treason is not a property right.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 18, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Immigration is a Federal issue as it deals with international issues.
> 
> International issues, are under the jurisdiction of the Federal govt.
> 
> so...no!!



Although immigration is under federal jurisdiction, if the feds don't due the job they should forfeit that privilege.   If the states and cities don't do the job, such as the treason of "sanctuary cities" and the "Dream Act," the people should take the law *back* into their own hands, where it came from in the first place.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2013)

It will stop when American people stand up and start physically throwing illegals out by the thousands.   Right now the illegals are allowed to do all the violent acts they wish.  Law enforcement has been ordered not to interfere.   When the people say enough is enough and start doing something about it, then you might see some action.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 18, 2013)

how about states crack down on employers who hire illegals?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> 
> According to the constitution all the feds can do re immigration is "To establish a uniform rule of Naturalization".  Everything else is a state matter and states need to say that.



Too late.

Obama already deported them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RMK administers a slap down to SS.
> ...



Yup, SS is wrong, regardless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 18, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It will stop when American people stand up and start physically throwing illegals out by the thousands.   Right now the illegals are allowed to do all the violent acts they wish.  Law enforcement has been ordered not to interfere.   When the people say enough is enough and start doing something about it, then you might see some action.



You make up some really weird shit.

But, hey, everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



All I want is a sane GOP majority and a Republican president.

We are a long time and a different galaxy away at the moment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;
> ...



Yeah, that's what we need. Give the federal government even more power to steal from its citizens.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Although immigration is under federal jurisdiction,.



What makes you think that? It's certainly not in the constitution.  The only immigration power granted to the feds is to "establish a uniform rule of naturalization". By the tenth amendment,  the power to deport illegals is up to the states.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> how about states crack down on employers who hire illegals?



That's a good idea but it's complicated and expensive. The first thing that needs to be done is for the states  to defy the feds and nullify the law that says illegals must get free treatment at hospital ERs, and then nullify the SC ruling that says schools must give free k-12 to illegals.

Without free health care and free school for their kids, most illegals will leave . Doing those two things won't cost a penny and will in fact save a fortune.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Confiscate the property of any business that hires them.   Treason is not a property right.
> ...



So now fining criminals is stealing???    HAHAHAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




HAHAHA.  I see the board loony is agreeing with his own aliases again. It must really suck to only have make-believe friends.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



it must suck to be a dipshit like you that makes statements and does everything he can to not back them up when called on it......


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 19, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It will stop when American people stand up and start physically throwing illegals out by the thousands.   Right now the illegals are allowed to do all the violent acts they wish.  Law enforcement has been ordered not to interfere.   When the people say enough is enough and start doing something about it, then you might see some action.
> ...



I pay attention.  You don't.  You only know what the democrats choose to tell you.

Border Patrol told to stand down in Arizona - Washington Times

Whistle Blowers Say Obama Releasing Violent Illegal Aliens | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It will stop when American people stand up and start physically throwing illegals out by the thousands.   Right now the illegals are allowed to do all the violent acts they wish.  Law enforcement has been ordered not to interfere.   When the people say enough is enough and start doing something about it, then you might see some action.



The American people never broke any treaty with the Indians.  All those treaties were made by the government against the will of the people.   When the British aristocracy governed us, one of the main causes of the Revolution was their sympathy for the useless savages.   So we should have another Revolution to create a form of government that can't act against the will of the majority.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 19, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



As expected, the Chickenhawk party defends traitors, who should forfeit property rights.
You Bootlickers should go back to 17th Century Europe where you belong, crawling before your privileged thieves.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 19, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Although immigration is under federal jurisdiction,.
> ...



As I said, that would also make it up to the people, since the states are not doing their job either.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 19, 2013)

The Constitution also states that no one is above the law. Civil. Statutory, Immigration, Whatever.  Cough cough...sorry. It's  a game.  Please.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The first thing that needs to be done is for the states  to defy the feds and nullify the law that says illegals must get free treatment at hospital ERs, and then nullify the SC ruling that says schools must give free k-12 to illegals.






Even a moron like you should know that's not going to happen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 20, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> 
> According to the constitution all the feds can do re immigration is "To establish a uniform rule of Naturalization".  Everything else is a state matter and states need to say that.



Wrong again, as usual. 



> The Government of the United States has broad, undoubted power over the subject of immigration and the status of aliens. See _Toll v. Moreno_, 458 U. S. 1, 10 (1982)[.]
> 
> The federal power to determine immigration policy is well settled. Immigration policy can affect trade, investment, tourism, and diplomatic relations for the entire Nation, as well as the perceptions and expectations of aliens in this country who seek the full protection of its laws.
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/11pdf/11-182b5e1.pdf


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> ...



HAHAHA   The courts giving the feds  some power that is not in the constitution does not make it so. THINK


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you all would have witnessed what I saw today, it would maybe surprise you or maybe not. We stopped behind a school bus making a stop, and it was full from one end to the other with Mexican immigrant children.   It appeared as if they were all going to get off at this one stop and empty the bus out right there. Their moms came out to greet them, and some had up to three children following them back to their homes or their places of residence in which we observed while sitting there in the traffic waiting. Some moms also were pregnant yet again it appeared. 

My friend said to me hey, you want to see where your hard earned tax dollars are going, well just look at what goes on now in this nation with all of this. How can any government officials even look at us with a straight face anymore ? We have allowed the Americans to disintegrate under the weight of all of this, and we have played the blame game for to long in all of this against the wrong people. It's not the immigrants fault for all of this, but rather it is the governments fault along with the ownership of these businesses that work them while at the same time discriminating against Americans who need jobs also in America. 

Our youth have gone the way of "the idled mind is the devils playground", where as we see this and we see the destruction in all of this, but we sit back and let business owners & our government do this to this nation unabated. The worse excuse ever told or spoken out of our own government officials mouths was that well " *they are just doing the jobs Americans won't do*". 

 I love all people, but there is a right way to do things, and there is a wrong way to do things. The Average American worker in this nation has been duped BIG TIME in all of this mess now. Just look at the results of it all, and it's easy to know and see what has gone on for the last 20 years in this nation.  GREED is a terrible thing, and that is exactly what has destroyed us, and has separated us all. I do see that many companies are doing better about it all, but there is a long road back to lifting America up and out of this cycle of destruction, and to hold the system accountable in order to make this nation one of the best countries to live in again for all of us, and so in this we shall see what happens in the future as we all go forward together. Hang in there everybody. Lets do this right for everybody, including our Mexican immigrants who want to come here and live a better life, I mean if that is really there goal in life when coming here like they do.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> If you all would have witnessed what I saw today, it would maybe surprise you or maybe not. We stopped behind a school bus making a stop, and it was full from one end to the other with Mexican immigrant children.   It appeared as if they were all going to get off at this one stop and empty the bus out right there. Their moms came out to greet them, and some had up to three children following them back to their homes or their places of residence in which we observed while sitting there in the traffic waiting. Some moms also were pregnant yet again it appeared.




So, you could tell just by looking that they were "Mexican immigrant children"? And having three children was some shocking outrage to you?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> If you all would have witnessed what I saw today, it would maybe surprise you or maybe not. We stopped behind a school bus making a stop, and it was full from one end to the other with Mexican immigrant children.   It appeared as if they were all going to get off at this one stop and empty the bus out right there. Their moms came out to greet them, and some had up to three children following them back to their homes or their places of residence in which we observed while sitting there in the traffic waiting. Some moms also were pregnant yet again it appeared.
> 
> My friend said to me hey, you want to see where your hard earned tax dollars are going, well just look at what goes on now in this nation with all of this. How can any government officials even look at us with a straight face anymore ? We have allowed the Americans to disintegrate under the weight of all of this, and we have played the blame game for to long in all of this against the wrong people. It's not the immigrants fault for all of this, but rather it is the governments fault along with the ownership of these businesses that work them while at the same time discriminating against Americans who need jobs also in America.
> .



Not the immigrant's fault???  If they illegally came here, then of course they have to take some of the blame, along with the companies that hire them and the govt that gives them benefits.


----------



## bianco (Oct 23, 2013)

Have the illegal sweatshops full of Chinese illegal immigrants in NYC, as shown on Law and Order SVU been closed down yet?
Have the snakeheads been arrested?

What about all the illegal brothels full of Chinese illegal immigrant sex slaves run by said snakeheads, all shown on Law and Order SVU...have they been closed down yet and the operators arrested?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 23, 2013)

any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.


----------



## bianco (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.



Simple solution...deport them from the state's capital.
...and at the same time tossing in prison anyone connected with their arrival, employment, etc.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 23, 2013)

bianco said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.
> ...



no, we should also deport the person who hired them.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.



Hey stupid.  What law says that?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> [
> no, we should also deport the person who hired them.



Hell - they're all on welfare or working cash jobs.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 23, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



construction managers who hire illegals?

wealthy homeowners who hire illegals?

those folks should be deported.

or sent to prison for 10 years or more.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 23, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The constitution gives the states not the feds such authority.  The 10th amendment says a power not given to the feds nor denied the states belongs to the states or the people.  The constitution never mentions who has the power to deport so the states have it.
> 
> According to the constitution all the feds can do re immigration is "To establish a uniform rule of Naturalization".  Everything else is a state matter and states need to say that.



Illegal Immigration is how the Gobo-Democrats plan to stay in power and push gun control.

The States had better get ready to secede when the dollar fails or they will have chaos on their hands.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



That would work as no one would want to hire the illegals then.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



When they're working cash jobs, it's tough to prove anything. There's no paper trail.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If you all would have witnessed what I saw today, it would maybe surprise you or maybe not. We stopped behind a school bus making a stop, and it was full from one end to the other with Mexican immigrant children.   It appeared as if they were all going to get off at this one stop and empty the bus out right there. Their moms came out to greet them, and some had up to three children following them back to their homes or their places of residence in which we observed while sitting there in the traffic waiting. Some moms also were pregnant yet again it appeared.
> ...


Well yes I could tell that they were Mexican Immigrant children, so what kind of stupid question was that ? 

3 children with a bun in the oven in these economic uncertain times, and at income levels that barely support the family ? Well yes that was quite shocking to me, because many Americans these days who are even living at higher income levels, and for whom are still uncertain about their futures aren't spitting kids out that fast anymore..


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 23, 2013)

bianco said:


> Have the illegal sweatshops full of Chinese illegal immigrants in NYC, as shown on Law and Order SVU been closed down yet?
> Have the snakeheads been arrested?
> 
> What about all the illegal brothels full of Chinese illegal immigrant sex slaves run by said snakeheads, all shown on Law and Order SVU...have they been closed down yet and the operators arrested?


Exactly!


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


The immigrants should be able to work here and visit here yes, but it should be in a more balanced healthy way as far as their numbers are concerned. I think we have way to many taking jobs from Americans who need jobs also, and it is being done all in the name of Greed, so it is shameful what has taken place in all of this to date I think, and it could be criminal also.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

bianco said:


> Have the illegal sweatshops full of Chinese illegal immigrants in NYC, as shown on Law and Order SVU been closed down yet?
> Have the snakeheads been arrested?
> 
> What about all the illegal brothels full of Chinese illegal immigrant sex slaves run by said snakeheads, all shown on Law and Order SVU...have they been closed down yet and the operators arrested?






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI]Picard's Epic Double Facepalm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




You could tell at a glance that they weren't US citizens or immigrant children from any other country in Latin America? Are you _trying_ to sound like an ignorant fool?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> 3 children with a bun in the oven in these economic uncertain times, and at income levels that barely support the family ?.....





...is hardly The Duggers, and certainly none of your fucking business. There is nothing shocking about a family with 3 or 4 children. Don't try to impose your preconceived notions on the rest of the universe, dope.


And having a child is not "spitting out" anything, you offensive POS.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Did you thank that there stuff up all b-by uwerself?


----------



## bianco (Oct 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Picard's Epic Double Facepalm - YouTube



The Law and Order SVU show didn't show an exact case, but...


http://www.monitor.net/monitor/9711a/nysweat.html 

_The worst results were in New York's Chinatown section, where almost nine out of every ten shops searched were found to be violating wage and overtime laws. The Chinese Staff and Workers Association (CSWA), a New York-based watchdog group, contends that shop owners regularly withhold wages and overtime for the workers there because they know that the Chinese-speaking immigrant workforce is largely unable or unwilling to complain to officials. 

Chinatown shop owners pay their garment assembly workers only some three dollars an hour, more than two dollars an hour below the legal minimum, says CSWA Executive Director Wing Lam. "Chinatown is 90 percent unionized, but 80 percent of those workers (in both union and non-union shops) make below minimum wage," Lam says. 

The main worry among immigrant groups is that if they complain to the U.S. government their complaints could prompt a raid or federal monitoring. They also fear that labor officials could put the stores out of business entirely under "employer sanction" laws that forbid the hiring of illegal immigrants. This could also expose workers to deportation by immigration officials. 

These combined threats have served to maintain a docile workforce of undocumented immigrants, says Lam. _


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2013)

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Picard's Epic Double Facepalm - YouTube
> ...






Oh no, all American TV shows are documentaries.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



*Yes they do,you dope. If you could read or have taken an American Goverment class, you would know that Section 1 of the 14th amendment spells it out very clearly. And the truth is that the Supreme Court has used that very amendment to uphold the rights of illegal aliens. Here are some examples:

Read them or get someone to read them to you and stop wasting adults time with your stupid nonsense.



Often described as a "living document," the Constitution has repeatedly been interpreted by the U.S. Supreme Court, federal appeals courts and Congress in order to address the ever-changing needs and demands of the people. While many argue that "We the People of the United States," refers only to legal citizens, the Supreme Court has consistently disagreed.

Yick Wo v. Hopkins (1886)
In Yick Wo v. Hopkins, a case involving the rights of Chinese immigrants, the Court ruled that the 14th Amendment's statement, "Nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws," applied to all persons "without regard to any differences of race, of color, or of nationality," and to "an alien, who has entered the country, and has become subject in all respects to its jurisdiction, and a part of its population, although alleged to be illegally here." (Kaoru Yamataya v. Fisher, 189 U.S. 86 (


Plyler v. Doe (1982)
In Plyler v. Doe, the Supreme Court struck down a Texas law prohibiting enrollment of illegal aliens in public school. In its decision, the Court held, "The illegal aliens who are plaintiffs in these cases challenging the statute may claim the benefit of the Equal Protection Clause, which provides that no State shall 'deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.' Whatever his status under the immigration laws, an alien is a 'person' in any ordinary sense of that term The undocumented status of these children vel non does not establish a sufficient rational basis for denying them benefits that the State affords other residents."


"The last two clauses of the first section of the amendment disable a State from depriving not merely a citizen of the United States, but any person, whoever he may be, of life, liberty, or property without due process of law, or from denying to him the equal protection of the laws of the State. This abolishes all class legislation in the States and does away with the injustice of subjecting one caste of persons to a code not applicable to another. . . . It [the 14th Amendment] will, if adopted by the States, forever disable every one of them from passing laws trenching upon those fundamental rights and privileges which pertain to citizens of the United States, and to all persons who may happen to be within their jurisdiction."


While illegal aliens do not enjoy all of the rights granted to citizens by the Constitution, specifically the rights to vote or possess firearms, these rights can also be denied to U.S. citizens convicted of felonies. In final analysis, the courts have ruled that, while they are within the borders of the United States, illegal aliens are granted the same fundamental, undeniable constitutional rights granted to all Americans.*


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing that needs to be done is for the states  to defy the feds and nullify the law that says illegals must get free treatment at hospital ERs, and then nullify the SC ruling that says schools must give free k-12 to illegals.
> ...



Obviously he does not. And furthermore, he knows nothing about this subject or any other subject whatsoever. 

They tried that already in California in 1994 when Gray Davis was governor by presenting Prop 187. And as I am sure you know, it was ruled unconstitutional by the Supreme Court.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 24, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



No one ever said they did, or that the 10th Amendment was invalidated.

Youre just ignorant of 10th Amendment jurisprudence, which in no way authorizes the states to nullify Federal law or defy Federal courts. 

It was the original intent of the Framers that the Federal Constitution and Federal laws remain supreme, where the states are wholly subject to the Constitution, its case law, and the rulings of the Federal courts. See: _Cooper v. Aaron _(1958), _US Term Limits v. Thornton _(1995).


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Well, look at this way. Every village has an idiot. He is just from the shallow end of the idiot pool.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 24, 2013)

bianco said:


> Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;
> 
> Arrests the employers hiring illegals!
> 
> ...




give the jobs BACK to Americans.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> (
> 
> 
> Plyler v. Doe (1982)
> In Plyler v. Doe, the Supreme Court struck down a Texas law prohibiting enrollment of illegal aliens in public school. In its decision, the Court held, "The illegal aliens who are plaintiffs in these cases challenging the statute may claim the benefit of the Equal Protection Clause, which provides that no State shall 'deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.' Whatever his status under the immigration laws, an alien is a 'person' in any ordinary sense of that term The undocumented status of these children vel non does not establish a sufficient rational basis for denying them benefits that the State affords other residents."



So how do you justify affirmative action?  If that isn't unequal protection of the laws, what is?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Often described as a "living document," the Constitution has repeatedly been interpreted by the U.S. Supreme Court, federal appeals courts and Congress in order to address the ever-changing needs and demands of the people. While many argue that "We the People of the United States," refers only to legal citizens, the Supreme Court has consistently disagreed.



HAHAHA.  Living document???   That means you let the supreme court alter the constitution at will without going thru the amending process!!!!  

And of course the  phrase "we the people of the united states" refers to citizens. It's absurd to say it includes illegal invaders.  Who cares what the supreme court says.? The constitution gives them no authority to interpret the constitution and rewrite and repeal laws!!!!.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 24, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> [
> 
> It was the original intent of the Framers that the Federal Constitution and Federal laws remain supreme, where the states are wholly subject to the Constitution, its case law, and the rulings of the Federal courts. See: _Cooper v. Aaron _(1958), _US Term Limits v. Thornton _(1995).



HAHAHA.  All you paid govt shills ever have in way of justification for federal supremacy is to say the feds say so!!!   HAHAHA

The framers believed in states rights all the way and a weak federal govt.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > (
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 children with a bun in the oven in these economic uncertain times, and at income levels that barely support the family ?.....
> ...


Look here if you can't talk to someone like you got some sense, then try not talking to them at all. No one ask for your insults, nor do I give such insults in a conversation with anyone here unless provoked big time by them. Now if you want someone to respect you, then try giving them the respect that they give you on this forum. I just report what I saw, and if you are suggesting that there hasn't been a problem in all of this, then who are you trying to fool ? The whole nation is talking about these problems, or did you just wake up today and join the conversation ? I have no problem with anyone having as many children as they want, as long as the government isn't taking most of my money to pay for them, nor do I have a problem with these immigrants being here and working, as long as the government isn't subsidizing them for the rich by taking again most of my money and other American workers hard earned money in order to do so. Got it ?


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Load 'em up on a bus and ship 'em to NYC


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Where do you think they draw from, create from and get their scripts from ? Out of thin air ?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Scroo you bitch.  You brought up the 14th amendment and it's "equal protection" clause.  I'm  just pointing out the 14A was rendered void when the SCOTUS said affirmative action does NOT violate it!!!   You don't want to talk about that because you know i'm right.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 25, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Often described as a "living document," the Constitution has repeatedly been interpreted by the U.S. Supreme Court, federal appeals courts and Congress in order to address the ever-changing needs and demands of the people. While many argue that "We the People of the United States," refers only to legal citizens, the Supreme Court has consistently disagreed.
> ...




You were too stupid to read and comprehend the facts as they are . You have been given ample proof that the Supreme Court as the highest court in this country has the power to use certain amendments in the constitution to rule in favor of or reject legislation or cases pertaining to the rights of illegal aliens. 

I did not write the law, but I do know how to read it and understand it.

 It is incomprehensible that someone can be as dense as you are and be able to walk and breathe at the same time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 25, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



You have never been right in any of the infantile threads that you post, you retarded farm beast.

 I have a 9 year old granddaughter who has a better understanding of the constitution and the laws of this nation than you do.

You were given examples of how the 14th amendment was used BY the Supreme  Court to uphold the rights of illegal immigrants. 

When your stupidity and throrough ignoranance of the law became obvious, you flip flopped over to your default whinefest which is affirmative action.

 This thread, which YOU started, is about states rights in deportation of illegal immigrants. 

The two subjects are totally different. If you start a thread on affirmative action, I will be happy to pick that apart too. 

In the meantime, sleep it off. You are either drunk or stoned. Which is a dangerous combination when paired with being stupid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

bianco said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.
> ...



This always cracks me up. 

In an earlier post, bianco said 'illegals got off a school bus and were met by their illegal mothers'. Apparently, bianco could tell that these people were not citizens although most people would need to actually see some sort of evidence other than skin color. 

My question is, how will all these illegals be identified so they can be hauled to the state capital to be deported?  You'll just have to take my word that brown skin won't be sufficient evidence of their citizenship of lack thereof. 

A FACT that is always ignored by the haters is that we have more than one border. Other facts that are just too inconvenient for the haters is that Obama has deported more than other prez, put more Border Patrol on our southern border than ever before and against the wishes of McCain and Kyl and he has refused to grant amnesty which is what Bush and other Rs have wanted. 

So, how do you propose these very very very few illegals be identified? Its true that the migrant workers do work than no American would stoop to do but its also true that there are illegals working in high rises dong work we don't have Americans who are qualified to do. 

In other threads, the usual haters threw a fit at the thought of illegals having US driver's licenses. They're too damn dumb to understand that a national program of driver's licenses for illegals would also be a data base identifying who they are and where they are.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey luddly-neddite, I'll agree with amnesty for the non-violent if 80% of them could be planted within the southeastern United states.

Al, Miss, Florida, Ga, Misr, etc.

Rather spread our new citizens around so we can better educate them and give them jobs.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 31, 2013)

bianco said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > any state that takes an illegal alien across state lines for the purpose of deportation, will be guity of kidnapping.
> ...



Yet another conservative exhibits his contempt for the rule of law, due process, and the Constitution.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hey luddly-neddite, I'll agree with amnesty for the non-violent if 80% of them could be planted within the southeastern United states.
> 
> Al, Miss, Florida, Ga, Misr, etc.
> 
> Rather spread our new citizens around so we can better educate them and give them jobs.



1) Where have I ever said I was in favor of amnesty?
2) Why put normal people in the rw toilet of the United States?
3) Please show me, on a map, where the state of "Misr" is.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 31, 2013)

bianco said:


> Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;
> 
> Arrests the employers hiring illegals!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am a big fan of Sheriff Joe Arpaio. Problem is he can only enforce the law in Maricopa County Arizona. Effective strategy of arresting any employer that hires an illegal. We definitely need more Sheriff Joe's.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey luddly-neddite, I'll agree with amnesty for the non-violent if 80% of them could be planted within the southeastern United states.
> ...



1. Giving a illegal the right to be a legal citizen = amnesty. Right?
2. It would moderate those states. Maybe better policies of infrastructure, science and tech would come into place. OF course Mexico is pretty conservative so I wouldn't hold my breath. 
3. Just like OR= Oregon, Wa= Washington, Ny=new York...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



1) Where have I said I am in favor of amnesty?
2) No, to forcing people to live in our poorest and most backward part of the US.
3) Show me, on a map, where the state of "Misr" is.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

Jughead said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Joe is doing what he can;
> ...



Oh for Pete's sake. Do some research. Arpaio is nothing more than a self-aggrandizing, blow-hard, white supremacist who actually does very little. 

Pima county sherriff, Clarence Dupnick runs rings around around that worthless racist asshole. 

When it came time to hand out awards for what he actually accomplished, a national law enforcement organization found that Dubnick had deported more than any other law enforcement officer in the US. Arpaio was 13th and the gay skinhead sheriff Babeu of Pinal county didn't even register. 

In case you've forgotten, it was Babeu who did that phony walk with McCain along the fence on our southern border. 

Don't be so gullible and do some research.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...


Well, I admit that he may not be too popular amongst some folks what with his tent camp style prison, however he has been Sheriff of Maricopa County since 1992. The people of Maricopa County re-elected him for six consecutive terms. He must be doing something right. For instance his volunteer posse has greatly helped law enforcement in Maricopa County (which includes Phoenix).

He's set up a volunteer posse whose ranks have increased to 3,000 members. Its is indeed the nation's largest volunteer posse.  Posse volunteers help in search and rescue work and other police work as well as in special operations like rounding up deadbeat parents, and fighting prostitution. The posses contributions are free to taxpayers. 

His tough on crime approach also greatly helps his popularity.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 31, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> You have never been right in any of the infantile threads that you post, you retarded farm beast.
> 
> I have a 9 year old granddaughter who has a better understanding of the constitution and the laws of this nation than you do.
> ...



Hey bigtalk.   If you're really so scared of me, why don't you put me on ignore?.  Lord knows i don't want your stupidity and hate defiling my threads.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 31, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 1. Giving a illegal the right to be a legal citizen = amnesty. Right?
> 2. It would moderate those states. Maybe better policies of infrastructure, science and tech would come into place. OF course Mexico is pretty conservative so I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 3. Just like OR= Oregon, Wa= Washington, Ny=new York...



We don't get the conservative mexicans.  We get the illiterate unskilled trash that can't make it in mexico and if they get citizenship they will go on welfare and vote dem forever.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> [
> Oh for Pete's sake. Do some research. Arpaio is nothing more than a self-aggrandizing, blow-hard, white supremacist who actually does very little.
> 
> .



Prolly right but that's still better than these treasonous white-hating democrats that want to give amnesty to 40 million illegal invaders.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Whoosh!

Right over your head. 

Sure, he's doing something right. 

He makes noise.

His "posse" is a bunch of worthless vigilantes who get cases thrown out of court because they break the law more than the people they're chasing. 

No, the "posse" is not "free to taxpayers". Just the opposite. Because they screw up so many cases, the crooks consistently walk on "technicalities".

He turned a bunch of his best "posse" members loose to guard grade schools. Turned out they were criminals themselves. Some were pedophiles. Yeah, armed pedophiles guarding grade schools. What could possible go wrong?

His silly ass "posse" used tax payer money to "investigate" President Obama's birth certificate. The bunch of them flew to Hawaii, laid around drinking out of glasses with umbrellas, Arpaio gets a lot of news coverage out of it, tells us his "posse" is bringing back "proof" and, just like Trump, we haven't heard a word since. 

He's not really tough on crime as much as he is tough of people of color. And, women. Hispanic women and young girls get raped a lot on his watch and their cases are not even investigated. 

Problem is, too many people still believe the lie that we're over run by illegals from Mexico. Until those people wake up and realize they're being used, this won't change and phony Arpaio will stay in office. Hopefully, he'll die soon but really, it can't be soon enough. I just wish he'd take the rest of the KKK/white supremacists with him. 

PS - ShootsSpeeders - you're an idiot and that's a lie.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Any links to all your accusations here, or do you just speak these things hoping we will just eat them all up ?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> [q
> 
> He's not really tough on crime as much as he is tough of people of color.
> 
> .



Sheriff joe is NOT tough on negros or hispos.  No one in america is.  Ever hear of affirmative action?  Blacks and hispanics get nothing but special treatment in america and the fact that they're still failures is their own fault.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> [
> 
> His silly ass "posse" used tax payer money to "investigate" President Obama's birth certificate. The bunch of them flew to Hawaii, laid around drinking out of glasses with umbrellas, Arpaio gets a lot of news coverage out of it, tells us his "posse" is bringing back "proof" and, just like Trump, we haven't heard a word since.



They got the proof on obozo's lies. Trouble is the PPP and the courts won't acknowledge it.  They know what it says.  THINK


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Idiot. This is a public message board, and when you post stupid moronic "statements" and pass them off as actual topics, they are fair game. 

Afraid of some gutter slug like you on anonymous message board? 

You are entertaining, you retraded  azzclown.


What was your SAT score again?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 1, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> 
> ]
> 
> Idiot. This is a public message board, and when you post stupid moronic "statements" and pass them off as actual topics, they are fair game.



Now answer the question.  Why don't you just put me on ignore.?? The fact that you won't proves you're a paid govt shill hired to attack anti-govt posters like me!!!  That's a fact.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Lol! "Paid government shill?" You paranoid leech.  I'm retired, you dumbass.  You only want me to put you on ignore so I will not  further expose you for the dimwitted, jerk off idiot that you are.

Anti government? So now you hate America too? You should be deported.

There is your answer, you imbecile.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 1, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Now answer the question.  Why don't you just put me on ignore.?? The fact that you won't proves you're a paid govt shill hired to attack anti-govt posters like me!!!  That's a fact.
> ...



Hey moron.  Anti-govt proves you LOVE america not hate it. People like you who support the evil govt are the america-haters.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 2, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Extremist, delusional nuts like you are a danger to society in general. Your incessant whining about "race" as well as your "poor me" complex and lack of even a shred of intelligence add up to you being a complete loser, who blames everyone but himself for what you are.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 2, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> 
> Extremist, delusional nuts like you are a danger to society in general.:



Extremist???  For saying america should throw out foreigners who have invaded the country illegally?  HAHA   Thanks for proving once again that you are a paid govt shill.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Giving a illegal the right to be a legal citizen = amnesty. Right?
> ...



Which is exactly why the Democrats support them so much>> VOTES.  Plus, they also get support from some unions, churches, ethnocentrist orgs, and the business sector that wants then=m for low wages.  No matter.  In all, immigration legal or illegal is a catastrophe for the American people and it needs to be stopped anyway possible.  If the states can do it, great.  They should.

Last I heard Arizona and Oklahoma were doing a pretty effective job, and the illegals were moving to other states.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...nvasion-of-the-united-states-1950-2012-a.html


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2013)

protectionist said:


> In all, immigration legal or illegal is a catastrophe for the American people and it needs to be stopped anyway possible.





Only an idiot like you would equate legal and illegal immigration.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 3, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What you have "proven" with yet another one of your stupid threads is that you are an idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2013)

HotSauce said:


> I would deport them to Haiti, they need scrubs to clean the place up.



If they clean the place up = a plus for Haiti


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 6, 2013)

Why SHOULDN'T this be the sates responsibility? Not that any state will ever even attempt it; they secretly love the cheap labour. 

It's nice to thump your chest though to get the base fired up - always has been, but then, no one wants to spend the cash to do it and have to pay an actual living wage.

Until that fine day ... all we get are cool threads telling everyone HOW to do it!

... And self-righteous indegnation directed at the imagined enemy ~


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Why SHOULDN'T this be the sates responsibility? Not that any state will ever even attempt it; they secretly love the cheap labour.



But they don't like the huge expense of illegals - giving them free health care at ERs and free k-12 for the kids. The state would save money if they deported illegals and the constitution gives them the authority.  They need to say that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 7, 2013)

Illegals perform a valuable public service, they kill people mostly the unwanted Americans.

Admitting these illegals is the American version of the Nazi holocaust.   The authorities don't need to round up anyone to execute them, they just let the streets do the dirty work.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Why SHOULDN'T this be the sates responsibility? Not that any state will ever even attempt it; they secretly love the cheap labour.
> ...



Citizenship=taxes.

We're not going to be deporting these people with the political climate in Washington.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > But they don't like the huge expense of illegals - giving them free health care at ERs and free k-12 for the kids. The state would save money if they deported illegals and the constitution gives them the authority.  They need to say that.
> ...



What a stupid thing to say.  Very few of these illegals will pay taxes if they become citizens. In fact most will stop work and go on welfare.  Those that do work will be paid in cash.


----------



## protectionist (May 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Only an idiot like you would equate legal and illegal immigration.


In some (many) ways, it certainly IS equally harmful to Americans.  Only an idiot would NOT know that.

Harms of immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------

